# Pellet Brand



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone tried this type of pellets

http://www.kaytee.com/products/kaytee-baymor-dove.php

And are they pellets. Because it says that it is but the ingredients are different.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a pellet food. I never tried that one, but I did try Purina Pigeon Checkers (which is also a pellet). My birds would NOT eat it


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

As With Any Thing Switching From Grain To Pellets Birds Not Use To Pellets Will Not Eat Them Try Mixing Pellets In With The Grain . I Feed Pellets Only Because They Are A Compelet Deit For The Birds Some Birds Like People Will Pick Out What They Like And Leave The Rest To Waste And I Do Raise Pouters And If I Get A Bird That Over Eats And Gets Sour Crop It Is Easy To Get The Crop Empty By Adding Little Water This Mix Is For Breeding And Condictioning That Is The Reason For The Different Seeds


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I have no feed stores in my area that sell pigeon pellets at all. I give my pigeons parakeet pellets mixed in with their grain and they actually like it and eat it. I really want to buy some pigeon pellets but no pigeon supply store has it online. The only other option I would have is layena pellets. A store near me sells that.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I Am Like You Can Get It But Have To Special Order It So I Feed A 16% Laying Pellet For Chickens Have For Years Birds Really Doo Good But If I Could Get Pigeon Pellets I Would Feed Them Instead


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Does it have things that aren't necessary for pigeons. Because they are for chickens. I just think that parakeet pellets are that healthy for them.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I feed Nutrena Layer Pellets 16% protein to my Ringneck Doves and the crumbles 16% to my Diamond Doves. They do great on this.

Dawn


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I Would Guess That There Are Pros And Cons To Each One I Would Check The Tag And See The Analases Of Fat And Other Things And Maybe Get The Analises Off A Pigeon Feed Sack And See What Comes Close I Know That Pigeon Feed I Have Seen Does Not Have Millet The Cost Would Be Another Thing To Consider I Know That Layer Pellets Have Minerals And Vitamans That Are Good For Birds


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Well Just Read The Tags On The Kaytee Feeds All Look Like They Have Millet And Are Pelleted Feed What Happen To There Grain Mixs Fed It For Awhile Purina Has Pelleted Feeds For Pigeons And Thye Are A Nation Wide Chain


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's the analysis of Purina Nutri-Blend Green pigeon pellets...
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/pigeonpellets.htm

Dawn


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Warren Smith / Smith Family Loft USA*

The other week when I was out at Warrens (Smith Family Lofts) he was feeding the Purina Nutriblend Green and Gold. His birds dug right in and went to town eatting those pellets. They are a round pellet and it seems the birds take more to those than the other pellets out there that look like rabbit food. Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

My doves devour the Nutrena Layer Pellets 16%...

Analysis of Nutrena Naturewise Layer Pellets 16%...
Crude Protein...16%
Lysine.............0.69%
Methionine.......0.33%
Crude Fat........3.0%
Cruse Fiber......8.0%
Calcium...........4.0%
Phosphorous.....0.5%
Salt................0.55%
Sodium............0.23%
Vitamin A.........3,000IU/LB
Vitamin D.........1,000IU/LB

Ingredients:
Grain Products, Plant Protein Products, Processed Grain By-Products.
Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Menadione /Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity; Thiamine Monotrate, Biotin, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine Hydroxy Analoque.
Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Monacalcium Phosphate, Salt, Hemicellilose Extract, Pichia pastoris Fementation Extract Dehydrated, Mangonous Oxide, Magonese Sulfate, Ferrus Sulfate, Copper Chloride, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Sulfate, Ethlenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Proplanate (a preservative).


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I might just buy layer pellets. Does anyone know if purina nutrablend pellets can be eaten by figuritas. My figs have problems with eating peas and corn so I have to blender the peas into small pieces and I feed them cracked corn.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Check out this link*

Check out these links if you want to see the Purina Nutri-blend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvIe3LUwiiI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC4Ee0PQ9rw

Hope this helps.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Nutra Blend By Purina Is Good Pellet One I Have Not Tried But Have Heard Very Good Things About It Not A Big Pellet Like Layers Pellets But A Small Pea Size Feed It Comes Two Different Colors And You Blend For The Type Brids You Are Feeding Like Young Birds Breeders Show Or Race Training The Mixing Directions Are On The Sack Very Easy To Understand But Getting A Good Supplier Is The Question Never Had Problems With Eating Corn Or Peas Fed Both To Doves And Figs Friend That Raised And Showed Them Fed Baby Pig Pellets He Won At Big Fig Meets Feeding Cracked Corn Is Not Recomended Corn Gets A Mold That Causes Canker


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I wish my birds were able to eat the corn. They can eat some peas. Like split peas. But not whole peas. So I have to do what I gotta do. So far I haven't seen anything wrong with them. But the pellets look a little to big. It looks Like I might buy harrisons lifetime super fine for my birds.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

loftkeeper said:


> *As With Any Thing Switching From Grain To Pellets Birds Not Use To Pellets Will Not Eat Them  Try Mixing Pellets In With The Grain *. I Feed Pellets Only Because They Are A Compelet Deit For The Birds Some Birds Like People Will Pick Out What They Like And Leave The Rest To Waste And I Do Raise Pouters And If I Get A Bird That Over Eats And Gets Sour Crop It Is Easy To Get The Crop Empty By Adding Little Water This Mix Is For Breeding And Condictioning That Is The Reason For The Different Seeds


Tried that.......and gave it about 3 months.
I tried Purina Pigeon Checkers AND Chicken Layer Pellets (from Agway)
They just wasted them and picked out their favorite seeds 

I only tried them to try to save some money on feed (around 100 birds)
I ended up going back to 40 lb Pigeon Maintainence (Agway), mixing in 20 lb Wild Mix, 10 lb Safflower Seed and 10 lb Peanut Hearts.
They LOVE IT, there's NO WASTE and it cuts down the cost overall!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I switched to feeding all pellets to my Ringneck Doves this past May. I have seen a huge difference in their feather quality...their colors are intense! And a huge difference in the babies they raised. The babies were bigger and feathered out faster. I have no more thin picky eaters. Switching the Diamond Doves over to complete crumbles took longer than the Ringnecks. I always supplemented crumbles along with the seed...but the Diamonds were more stubborn when it came to eating all crumbles and no seed. I did find that the Nutrena brand was the best quality. I tried other brands and either my birds didn't like it...or they would have watery poop. One thing about feeding all pellets though...there sure do a lot of poop!  But I'd rather clean up more poop and have birds that are more healthy!  

Do you think there is much of a difference between the Nutri-Blend Gold and Nutrena Layer Pellets 16%? I go through 50 lbs of layer pellets about every 2 weeks at $13 for a 50lb bag...verses $23 for a 50lb bag of Nutri-Blend. My grain store *does* carry the Purina Nutri-Blend Green and Gold. I was thinking maybe I would try the Nutri-Blend Green for my breeders next season since it is 18% protein. When the baby Ringnecks are being weaned, I add some layer crumbles in with the layer pellets because the pellets are too big for the weanlings. Are the Nutri-Blend Green pellets small enough for weanlings to eat?

Dawn


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I am going to try Layer Pellets and Harrisons Super Fine Lifetime and see which one they like.


----------

